# Proposed breeding



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

EWAfter what seems like hundreds of hours of researching, emailing and talking to breeders on the phone, as well as soul searching, I've decided to breed my dog. She ended up not liking to show and I can't put her through something she just doesn't like. Not every dog is comfortable being around 1000 other dogs. Having said that, after studying her line, her behavior and her conformation, I know exactly what her strengths and weaknesses are, and I think she has something to contribute to the breed. As a professional working with dogs I am in a position to educate and inform people, which I enjoy and having her has helped me with that

The male is GCH Kimbriel Ruffian the perfect storm. He is exactly what I am looking for and meets all of my requirements. He is not on the gallery but his parents are: sire is ch Tequilaville's wanna be great, dam is Kimbriel's little things mean a lot. Sire has Mucho Bravo and dame comes from Charly.


Any thoughts? The owner is about 2hrs from me and she will be guiding me.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow! will be curious to read your experience, as believe it or not, I am considering (once the kids are out of the house in 10-15 yrs) getting into showing and breeding possibly one day too! ... I am using this time to learn, learn, learn and get myself as educated as possible.
Good luck!! When are you planning on doing this?? Should the dam be close to 2 yrs old for her first breeding??


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

The Kimbriel dogs are really nice. If Linda is the owner, she'll work with you. All my dogs come down from Charly. I think all the King's dogs do too, if not, most. Good luck with the breeding.
I understand not making her continue with conformation. I have 2 Shelties here we did that with. One is a lovely male who hated it. The other is a female who liked it and won several points, she was with the handlers and just didn't seem herself and turns out she had tonsilitis. Next time she was shown she decided it was not for her. Oh, I was there and brought her home and had her tonsils out. Other than not showing well, she is a loving active dog, but I'm not going to make her go is she isn't happy.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I hope you keep us posted with all the info. I think it would be very helpful and interesting to us.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

His owner is Amy Connor. He is now on the gallery. I forced myself to read and look at pictures of pregnancies gone wrong, though I have assisted in a few births. I have to be prepared to keep all puppies if I can't find suitable homes and think about if it is ethical to bring more dogs into the world with all the dogs living in shelters. Also I could even lose my dog and all puppies at worst. I could lose just the mother and have to feed puppies every 2 hrs, there could be expensive complications, thete could be just one or two puppies, the mother might not show any interest, etc.

The general consensus is the female needs to be at least two in order to have taken all the testings as hips are done on dogs that are at least 2 yrs old. Some breeders prefer to go by whenever the 3rd heat cycle is and that could be before age 2. If I go by that she would be 22 months old by the time of the
breeding.

I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

atsilvers27 said:


> His owner is Amy Connor. He is now on the gallery. I forced myself to read and look at pictures of pregnancies gone wrong, though I have assisted in a few births. I have to be prepared to keep all puppies if I can't find suitable homes and think about if it is ethical to bring more dogs into the world with all the dogs living in shelters. Also I could even lose my dog and all puppies at worst. I could lose just the mother and have to feed puppies every 2 hrs, there could be expensive complications, thete could be just one or two puppies, the mother might not show any interest, etc.
> 
> The general consensus is the female needs to be at least two in order to have taken all the testings as hips are done on dogs that are at least 2 yrs old. Some breeders prefer to go by whenever the 3rd heat cycle is and that could be before age 2. If I go by that she would be 22 months old by the time of the
> breeding.
> ...


 I would wait for the third heat you need to have the hip test done to be a responsible breeder. Some established breeders will do it sooner because they know their lines so well. I thought I was going to breed Zoey and she will be two in October I think she is still immature Maddie would have made a good mother. Zoey still seems like a puppy. Its hard not to worry about the what if. Each dogs hip test should be at least a score of good to breed. I'm sure you are doing your homework


----------

